# Sea & Forest



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Dinner tonight came from the depths of both the Sea and the Forest.

Grilled Redfish with Garlic/Herbs
Iron Skillet Venison on the Grill
Herb crusted Potatoes with Onion
Sauteed Asparagus & Onions











*The Money Shot*


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

That's a fine look'in feast there CR!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow I want thirds of that plate! Well done once again chili!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Now I'm hungry.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good ! I think that I could eat that whole skillet full of asparagus.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

What all do you put in the potatoes? Those look particularly good to me.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

SHunter said:


> What all do you put in the potatoes? Those look particularly good to me.


Chopped New Red potatoes
1 lrg onion, chopped
EVOO
Sea salt, Cajun spice, Rosemary, Thyme, Oregano and garlic

In a bowl coat potatoes with EVOO, then dust with favorite herbs and spices.
Mix'em up to coat evenly, dump in casserole dish.
Roast at 375' till browned and fork tender, hit with broiler on high to brown if not browned enough.


----------



## Deadhead1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Cute kids!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Good lordamighty! That's a feast!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Outstanding grub and beautiful kids!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------

